# Cube AMS Pro / AMS 125 - Modell 2009 - Beratung/Empfehlung für "schwere Leute"



## randall (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach 2 neuen MTB's für mich und meinen Trainingskollegen.

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe mich bemüht erstmal nach bereits existierenden Threads usw. zu suchen, habe aber nichts entsprechendes gefunden . Die existierenden Threads über Cube AMS sind relativ alt und für die Modellreihe 2009 teilweise nicht mehr zutreffend. Falls ich was übersehen habe, bin ich auch dankbar für nen Link zu dem Thread wo schon alles steht .

Derzeitiges Zielmodell wäre das Cube AMS Pro XT 2009 oder das Cube AMS 125 XT. Die absolute Preisschmerzgrenze ist mit 2000 auch bereits erreicht ;-) Wir fahren 70% Waldwege, 10% straße (man muss ja auch in den wald kommen^^) und 20% Gelände. Wir fahren derzeit 40-60km / Woche aber ggf. auch mal längere Touren.

In einem Fachladen wurde uns 22" als Rahmengröße empfohlen/ausgerechnet (sind beide ca. 190 cm) - unsere Gewichtsklasse ist 100 / 120 kg .

So - lange Vorrede - nun zu den Fragen:
- Ist das AMS Pro/125 für so "schwere" Leute geeignet?
- Gibt es neben dem offensichtlichen Federweg-Unterschied noch weitere Relevante Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Varianten Pro und 125 - z.B. stabiler und besser geeignet für schwere Leute? (andere Schalthebel ist bekannt ^^)
- Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der 2009er Modellreihe?
- Oder würde uns jemand ggf. ein anderes Bike empfehlen (max. 2T )?

Vielen Dank im Voraus 

Gruß


----------



## C-A (15. Mai 2009)

Servus,

ich hab ein 09er AMS 125 XT und bin (derzeit noch) in eurer Gewichtsklasse. Das Bike hat jetzt ca.500 km gelaufen. Ich würde sagen 
10 % Straße/ 50 % Waldautobahn und der Rest zünftigeres Gelände.
Da lasse ich es auch oftmals einigermasen laufen.
Bisher war an dem Rad nix dran ich bin total happy damit es macht richtig Laune.
Zur Rahmengröße: Ich bin 1,80 und fahr ein 18" Die serienmäßige Sattelstütze hab ich aber ganz draussen. Mir passt es so wie es ist. Ein 20" hab ich auch kurz probiert das war mir zuviel Rad.

gruass Claus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (15. Mai 2009)

Aus der CUBE FAQ
Rahmen:

Sämtliche CUBE Rahmen sind alle bis zu einem Gewicht von 110kg freigegeben.

Den begrenzende Faktor stellen hier meist Komponenten dar. 
Die Freigaben hierfür (z.B. Laufräder, Lenker, Vorbau, ...) sind bei den jeweiligen Herstellern zu erfragen! 

Also vorsicht mit Garantieansprüche wenn der Rahmen bricht.


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

Im Cube Bereich gibts nen Fred zum AMS 125. Der wird laufend aktualisiert. Hast du da mal reingeguckt? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=345650


----------



## schrader999 (15. Mai 2009)

Da in der XT-Ausstattung auch das AMS Pro eine 120er GAbel hat nehmen sich die nicht so viel. Sattel ist einer sehr hart, der andere ziemlich bequem, aber den kann man ja tauschen. SLX-Kurbeln gegen XT Kurbeln, wohl auch egal. Zum LRS Sunringle kann ich nix sagen, aber denke die sind beide nicht der Hit. Vielleicht ist das 125er prinziepiell ein bisschen stabiler und daher für Euer Gewicht besser geeignet.
22" find ich sehr gross.


----------



## randall (15. Mai 2009)

huhu,
so erstmal danke für die antworten.... den ams125er thread hab ich mir jetzt auch durchgelesen ;-) ... die erfahrungsberichte klingen ja schonmal sehr gut.....

Was mir aber immernoch nicht so klar ist, ob das 125er wirklich stabiler ist als das 100er. Kann das jemand beurteilen?

Ansonsten interpretiere ich das ganze mitlerweile so: für's gleiche Geld bekommt man beim 100er XT ein paar bessere Komponenten und beim 125er XT dafür mehr Federweg, was vorallem für downhills relevant ist.

Bezüglich der Rahmengröße 20" vs. 22" werd ich wohl ne Vergleichstestfahrt beim Händler machen ...


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

Haste dir die genannten Bikes von der Rabe Webseite auch angeschaut? Soll keine Werbung sein ist aber vielleicht ne Alternative http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5910920&postcount=552


----------



## randall (15. Mai 2009)

ja hab ich... mit den Komponenten kenn ich mich allerdings noch nicht so gut aus.... Rabe liest sich so, als ob man für's selbe Geld bessere Komponenten bekommt....

Eigentlich wollte ich das Rad beim Händler um die Ecke kaufen - da ist zufällig ein Cube Händler - wo ich das Rad sicher auch zur Inspektion/Reperatur usw. hinbringen möchte.... 

Sind die Händler da entspannt, wenn man ein im Internet bestelltes Rad denn zur Inspektion bringt? .... Ich hätte jetzt eher erwartet, dass es "taktisch" klüger ist das Rad auch da zu kaufen, wo man es später gewartet bekommen möchte....


----------



## sun30 (15. Mai 2009)

solange es von den marken ist die auch der lokale händler führt dürfte es egal sein. mit nem ausgesprochenen versandbike wie radon könnte es vielleicht schwierig werden. die meisten händler werden das natürlich trotzdem reparieren sie wollen ja geld verdienen. aber vielleicht kostets dann etwas mehr oder du musst länger auf nen termin warten.

ob man bei raabe mehr fürs geld bekommt weis ich nicht aber zumindest gibts dort mehrere varianten vom ams.


----------



## Daniel5385 (16. Mai 2009)

randall schrieb:


> huhu,
> so erstmal danke für die antworten.... den ams125er thread hab ich mir jetzt auch durchgelesen ;-) ... die erfahrungsberichte klingen ja schonmal sehr gut.....
> 
> Was mir aber immernoch nicht so klar ist, ob das 125er wirklich stabiler ist als das 100er. Kann das jemand beurteilen?
> ...



Hallo

Also ich habe mir vor ca. einem Monat das AMS 125 gekauft, und habe  vergleichsweise auch das AMS 100 gefahren. Ich fand den Unterschied bis auf den Federweg jetzt nicht so gross. Der Händler sagte aber das dass AMS 125 von der Festigkeit besser sein soll. Ob das jetzt stimmt weiss ich nicht. 
Habe dann weil ich mehr Federweg wollte mich für das 125 entschieden.

Gruss Daniel


----------

